# help - just had BFP but HCG levels low



## nancy2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to be posting a selfish message here, but I am really worried and don't know whether I should be or not.
I've just had my second round of IVF, had three embryos put back and on Tues 11th (which was 14 days post egg collection) had a BFP. That was fantastic and totally unexpected as I hadn't had any symptoms and was preparing for the worst.
My test level was 48 on Tues which was lower than they like, and they asked me to go back for a second test in a week. I actually went a day earlier because I was worried, so they tested and my level then (20 days post egg collection) was 400. They again said that it was lower than they like and that they would like to test again and scan on Friday, as that is the last day before they close for Xmas.
I am getting myself worked up about this, and am really worried that it is a sign that I'll have a miscarriage. I have absolutely no symptoms other than going to the loo a lot, but I am drinking more water than usual, so could be normal too.
I am just wondering whether anyone else has had similar results, or knows what the levels mean. Or am I just reading too much into it? I'm on such a roller coaster at the moment and keep thinking I'm being stupid because I have had a positive result - I guess I've been waiting so long I can;t believe it could actually go right!!
Anyway, if anyone else has any idea what they mean I'd be really grateful.
Thanks so much

Nancy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Nancy

I'm not an expert but I think the most important thing is that your HCG levels double (or as near to that as possible) each day.  Yours are definitely heading the right way - it might just be that your embies are slow developers!  Might be worth posting on the Peer Support board as more people with experience of HCG levels might see your post and be able to reply (and hopefully reassure you).  Good luck.   

Ellie


----------



## nancy2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Ellie,
Thanks so much for your message, I'll try on the peer support board as you suggested. As you said, at least it's going up...

Nancy X


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Ellie you could also try ivfconnections.com under pregnancy there is board just for Betas, lots of women have low betas post there. So worth a try good luck.x


----------

